# Which wheel cleaner ?? Newbies look here first



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

As lots of people ask this i wondered if a sticky poll might save a few posts being replicated :thumb:


----------



## RallyeNick (Sep 2, 2008)

Possibly,

But the same questions are asked for all sorts, clay bars, detailing sprays, towels, polishes, waxes etcetcetctetctectctectdetctcetcetcetcetctectectectectetcetcetc

Would be cool to see a poll though.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

True - Just seen this one pop up more than most.

Hey hoe i'll try anyway :thumb:

If you think of anymore then add them to the thread :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

All work well but Bilberry always seems to be the top.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

is it limited to one choice? cos some may have more than one preference.
personally i use billberry and cartec acid free


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Split decision for me as I use Bilberry at V. Cherry, I opted for the Cherry as it foams really well and works like a mild SF for wheels, easy on, easy off; also the alloys sparkled more straight after power wash.

Gary


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I should have selected more than one but i just wanted a quick poll to gauge the interest really


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Malco 'Brake Off', brill:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I use

Bilberry (everyday use)
smart wheel (everyday use)
wheel brightner (filthy wheels)

I personally like using all three but have found myself at jobs before when I only had smart wheels and bilberry in the van and they didn't do anywhere near a good job as wheel brightner.

IMHO


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

personally P21's gel (red) wipes the floor with all of them but cost is a big factor. I find that AS smart wheels is pretty much the same as the bilberry


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

lee74 said:


> personally P21's gel (red) wipes the floor with all of them but cost is a big factor. I find that AS smart wheels is pretty much the same as the bilberry


I disgree

Bilberry knocks that spark out


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wrx man said:


> I disgree
> 
> Bilberry knocks that spark out


sorry - tried both, found them just the same as each other


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

AG Acid-Free leaves a nice shine behind it.

Also use Bilberry


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I like AG Custom Wheel Cleaner too, like matt says it does leave a nice shine to the wheels I find, it also foams up quite nicely and doesen't dry out too quickly. Best of all I feel happy in the knowledge that it is safe for the wheels so I can use it regularly.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very intresting poll, i am considering some billberry/wheel brightener. I have some wheels that were a nighmare, this is after an hour of cleaning, with Megs Hot Rims, Wounder Wheels, AG ITR would the billberry/WB improve matters or should i accept its as good as it will get.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> sorry - tried both, found them just the same as each other


So have i so i think we'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> very intresting poll, i am considering some billberry/wheel brightener. I have some wheels that were a nighmare, this is after an hour of cleaning, with Megs Hot Rims, Wounder Wheels, AG ITR would the billberry/WB improve matters or should i accept its as good as it will get.


Billberry won't if you've tried the above. Might be worth claying them.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

the clay drags on the inside, they arent painted inner rims just the outside like my reno


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

AutoRaeChem Bright wheels! Non Acidic, £15 for 5L, dilutes 3-1


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> sorry - tried both, found them just the same as each other


P21s is acid free though and despite the common misconception bilberry does contain some acid. If they both perform the same I know where my money would be.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I like the Bilberry, but the best i have found it the Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Wheel Cleaner & Degreaser


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Bilberry, for me, and megs wheel brightener (very carefully) for very very dirty wheels (inners only mainly)


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Sonax Xtreme gets my vote


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

AS Smart Wheels for me, van sales is very handy for me  pretty sure it's virtually the same bilberry tho?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

gt5500 said:


> P21s is acid free though and despite the common misconception bilberry does contain some acid. If they both perform the same I know where my money would be.


Let make this clear Bilberry is acid free:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

P21s Red Power Gel gets my vote for the best :thumb:.....although it's not that cheap to use on a regular basis and the smells a bit offensive, but it shifts everything.

I've recently bought some Bilberry as I like the fact it can be diluted to weaker solution for regular cleaning. These two seem to work well for most situations.


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

I use APC to clean my wheels, then wash them with my normal shampoo, they look great once washed aswell


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> Let make this clear Bilberry is acid free:thumb:


Oh sorry I got mixed up people were saying its PH neutral and it in fact is not, is that right?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> P21s Red Power Gel gets my vote for the best :thumb:.....although it's not that cheap to use on a regular basis and the smells a bit offensive, but it shifts everything.
> 
> I've recently bought some Bilberry as I like the fact it can be diluted to weaker solution for regular cleaning. These two seem to work well for most situations.


How does the Bilberry compare to P21s for cleaning power, would it get the same results with a bit more work. For cleaning my own wheels it seems overkill to get the p21s as it will probably only get used once.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> How does the Bilberry compare to P21s for cleaning power, would it get the same results with a bit more work. For cleaning my own wheels it seems overkill to get the p21s as it will probably only get used once.


In all honesty, I've not really challenged the Bilberry like I have done the P21s.
I generally use Bilberry diluted for a maintenance wash where shampoo doesn't quite cut it, so cannot comment if it has the same power. I've seen some great results on here though which would suggest it is as good at a more concentrated level.

I bought the P21s power gel before Bilberry became so widely available and found it to be a great product, expensive yes, but the results really were worth it for me. It definitly has a place in my line up.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

gt5500 said:


> Oh sorry I got mixed up people were saying its PH neutral and it in fact is not, is that right?


thats right Ph10


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Out of 106 voters, just under 60% of us voted for Bilberry.

:thumb:


----------



## LukeA (Oct 6, 2008)

Should this not get pinned? Just so the new users (ie. me) get to read this before posting annoying threads asking the same question.

Also could this sort of thread not be applied in the other forums. Like "Whats the best shampoo/wax/clay/polish?" Personally I found this thread very useful and think others will too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Our Very Cherry has not been on the shelves that long so so its more time to get around 
Well thats my excuse anyway


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

LukeA said:


> Should this not get pinned? Just so the new users (ie. me) get to read this before posting annoying threads asking the same question.
> 
> Also could this sort of thread not be applied in the other forums. Like "Whats the best shampoo/wax/clay/polish?" Personally I found this thread very useful and think others will too.


I think if you were to do that then you would need to list a lot more wheel cleaners ie PS21 gel etc. Or at least the ability to add wheel cleaners to the list when new one's come on the market.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Bilberry for me too :thumb:


Though I thought I`d try clean the bathroom with it today, the tiles came up alright but it`s no good on a plastic bath.


----------



## Fray65 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Wheel cleaner*



CupraRcleanR said:


> Billberry won't if you've tried the above. Might be worth claying them.


You need to use hydrochloric acid 32% is best just spray on leave about 10 seconds then pressure wash off reapply if needed,but do not use on chrome or unlacquered wheels


----------

